# Bilbao port



## runaway52 (Oct 12, 2014)

We are catching the Brittany Ferries boat on Tuesday this week fro Bilbao to Portsmouth.can anyone update me on the facilities available for an overnight stay at the port in Bilbao. Do they charge ? Toilets ? And safety ?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to MHF.

This might help:

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/guides/ports/bilbao

There is a bit about motorhome overnighting there.

We've not stopped but have been past several times as we disembarked, noted it for future use and will probably be there in March next year.

By all accounts ( ie blogs I follow) it is safe, you can use the terminal toilets and free wifi but it is noisy because of lorries that are also waiting and running their refrigeration units. It is free and lots seem to do it, judging by what we have seen and read.

G


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If anyone is using the ferry service from Poole you can park overnight in the checking in lanes, toilets close at hand and a cafe that opens early. No noise from lorries either !!!?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> If anyone is using the ferry service from Poole you can park overnight in the checking in lanes, toilets close at hand and a cafe that opens early. No noise from lorries either !!!?


Can motorhomes use the Poole to Bilbao service ? I though it was freight only ? More convenient for us if we could.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes, You can overnight in the port car park.

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am not sure on that one but Santander and Bilbao are only 65 miles apart so less than 90 minutes driving time. It's (non toll) motorway all the way, and a fairly spectacular drive as well!!

Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> I am not sure on that one but Santander and Bilbao are only 65 miles apart so less than 90 minutes driving time. It's (non toll) motorway all the way, and a fairly spectacular drive as well!!
> 
> Andy


Yes, but that doesn't really help someone already in Spain with tickets booked on the ferry from Bilbao to UK !

G


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Grizzly

Your question was can motorhomes use the Poole Bilbao service, that's what my response was answering!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> I am not sure on that one but Santander and Bilbao are only 65 miles apart so less than 90 minutes driving time. It's (non toll) motorway all the way, and a fairly spectacular drive as well!!
> 
> Andy


Providing you don't take the wrong "Santander" Sign and end up on the toll route. Its not much mind, I think my Minibus was €3.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Grizzly
> 
> Your question was can motorhomes use the Poole Bilbao service, that's what my response was answering!!


Not as I read it, but does it matter?.

TM


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Grizzly said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is using the ferry service from Poole you can park overnight in the checking in lanes, toilets close at hand and a cafe that opens early. No noise from lorries either !!!?
> ...


Freight only, as you thought.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

runaway52 said:


> We are catching the Brittany Ferries boat on Tuesday this week fro Bilbao to Portsmouth.can anyone update me on the facilities available for an overnight stay at the port in Bilbao. Do they charge ? Toilets ? And safety ?


There's a good aire at Vitoria-Gasteiz less than an hour away. No toilets or wifi though, but shops, a great baker and a park for walkies nearby.


----------

